
President Trump signs order to promote broadband in rural areas - dsfyu404ed
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/09/president-trump-signs-order-to-promote-broadband-in-rural-areas/
======
dsfyu404ed
official source: [https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-
actions/presidential...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-
actions/presidential-executive-order-streamlining-expediting-requests-locate-
broadband-facilities-rural-america/)

